# 2 yr. career degree for GF?



## wildlands1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey guys, my online Pinay GF needs to go to a 2 year college and get some training/degree that would enable her to get an OK $ job in the Phils, in various places. She said maybe a cook, but i'm thinking health care, or ?. any ideas as to something she could get qualified for, and make some money for her family, that would be doable in smaller cities there?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Howdy,

There are many colleges here in the country. But in all honestly I would advise not providing ANY money for an online girlfriend for any reason unless or until you have actually been here and can verify the need and even the type and actual marital status of the girl. The Philippines being what it is, you are quite likely being taken for a ride---no matter what she is saying or telling you. That is blunt but likely just the way it is.

Are you familiar with the Mitchell Ranch just outside of Chinook MT? It is on the Chief Joseph Battleground road by the Cleveland Bar/Saloon in Cleveland MT. 
I worked at that saloon about 20 years ago or so. Great people and place but sure don't miss the horrendous ice and snow!


----------



## wildlands1 (Feb 21, 2010)

oh, yes, im going there soon to see if we work into something first. I know the drill. only later IF she's THE ONE (lol) will I pay anything, when I move there also, not before. yeah, we got a foot in the yard now and its a balmy 20* above, after a week of 10 below zero nites. Oh, well the cross-country ski tracks will open any inch now!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

wildlands1 said:


> Hey guys, my online Pinay GF needs to go to a 2 year college and get some training/degree that would enable her to get an OK $ job in the Phils, in various places. She said maybe a cook, but i'm thinking health care, or ?. any ideas as to something she could get qualified for, and make some money for her family, that would be doable in smaller cities there?


If you do that, stay away from health field. The Philippines has a surplus of nurses and such at the moment. Consider IT or related tech fields.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

If you are being asked to fund a 2-year degree it's a scam. Most Philippine degrees were 3-year but I believe have recently been increased to 4-year.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gary D said:


> If you are being asked to fund a 2-year degree it's a scam. Most Philippine degrees were 3-year but I believe have recently been increased to 4-year.


There are one and two year programs!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

We have nieces and nephews doing the college thing but I'm thinking it's a waste of time unless they can go to UP or another major school....but who's going to pay for that....I guess where they go is good enough for a job in the PI ultimately. Seems there's a college/tech school on every street corner so how legit or recognized are these degrees or certificates. Or maybe it's US skepticism on my part.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

cvgtpc1 said:


> We have nieces and nephews doing the college thing but I'm thinking it's a waste of time unless they can go to UP or another major school....but who's going to pay for that....I guess where they go is good enough for a job in the PI ultimately. Seems there's a college/tech school on every street corner so how legit or recognized are these degrees or certificates. Or maybe it's US skepticism on my part.


For one thing, ensure school is DepEd certified and in the case of trade schools also TESDA approved/certified. Don't take the school's word for it. Check directly with those agencies.
Also, though with the PDAF being abolished, there are still "scholarship" funds available through NGOs, Barangay, Municiple and Provincial programs. It requires some kegwork tracking them didn't and applying but well worth it!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

overmyer said:


> For one thing, ensure school is DepEd certified and in the case of trade schools also TESDA approved/certified. Don't take the school's word for it. Check directly with those agencies.
> Also, though with the PDAF being abolished, there are still "scholarship" funds available through NGOs, Barangay, Municiple and Provincial programs. It requires some kegwork tracking them didn't and applying but well worth it!


Great advice! Thanks!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> We have nieces and nephews doing the college thing but I'm thinking it's a waste of time unless they can go to UP or another major school....but who's going to pay for that....I guess where they go is good enough for a job in the PI ultimately. Seems there's a college/tech school on every street corner so how legit or recognized are these degrees or certificates. Or maybe it's US skepticism on my part.


Good point there. Hard to say and makes me glad I didn't grow up here with these kind of worries. I have been told that a 4 year degree in most colleges and courses is about equal to high school in the States. That's why one needs a college degree to manage or in some cases to flip burgers at Jollibee etc...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Good point there. Hard to say and makes me glad I didn't grow up here with these kind of worries. I have been told that a 4 year degree in most colleges and courses is about equal to high school in the States. That's why one needs a college degree to manage or in some cases to flip burgers at Jollibee etc...


Graduating after 10th grade doesn't help either....not that 12 grades seem to matter in the US anymore with the college remedial rates.


----------

